# Wapril One Carlos - KWPN



## fatponee (29 January 2013)

Desperately seeking KWPN Wapril One Carlos, also known as Carlos or William.  16hh 8 year old bay gelding.  Last heard of in the Stoke on Trent area.  Anyone?


----------



## cally6008 (29 January 2013)

Photos ?
Last heard of in Stoke on Trent ... in what year ?


----------



## fatponee (29 January 2013)

Last heard of in Stoke on Trent at the end of 2012.

Any suggestions where else I can look for him?


----------



## cally6008 (30 January 2013)

Passport company to see if they've had change of ownership


----------



## horseydebbie (30 January 2013)

Could be problematic trying to contact passport company. If he has a KWPN passport he is more than likely registered in Holland. We have a Dutch warmblood and just trying to transfer his ownership to us was long winded.
Best of luck finding him.


----------



## fatponee (30 January 2013)

Yes he does have a proper KWPN passport - I know what you mean about it being long winded!  Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## sarahlizzyjones (8 April 2013)

iv just messaged you and was able to see your photo i defo now own your horse but u wouldnt reconise him as he is half the size very skinny and timid but can also be aggressive to please get in touch as id love to know more about him please x


----------



## fatponee (10 April 2013)

Have PM'd you and will text you now.


----------

